

California bill links corporate tax rate to the company's pay inequality - jackgavigan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-04-25/california-bill-boosts-corporate-taxes-for-high-paid-ceos.html

======
jackgavigan
More details can be found at
[http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/sen/sb_1351-1400/sb...](http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/pub/13-14/bill/sen/sb_1351-1400/sb_1372_cfa_20140421_160414_sen_comm.html)

Extract below:

    
    
              Starting in the 2015 tax year, Senate Bill 1372 changes the  
              corporation tax rate for publicly traded corporations,  
              including wholly owned subsidiaries, according to a ratio  
              between:
    
                   The greater of the chief operating officer or highest  
                   paid employee's pay for the calendar year before the  
                   current taxable year, over 
                   The median compensation of all employees' employed by  
                   the taxpayer in the United States.
    
               ------------------------------------------------------------ 
              |                              |                             |
              |If the compensation ratio is: |The applicable tax rate is:  |
              |------------------------------+-----------------------------|
              |                              |                             |
              |Over zero but not over 25     |7% upon the basis of net     |
              |                              |income                       |
              |------------------------------+-----------------------------|
              |                              |                             |
              |Over 25 but not over 50       |7.5% upon the basis of net   |
              |                              |income                       |
              |------------------------------+-----------------------------|
              |                              |                             |
              |Over 50 but not over 100      |8% upon the basis of net     |
              |                              |income                       |
              |------------------------------+-----------------------------|
              |                              |                             |
              |Over 100 but not over 150     |9% upon the basis of net     |
              |                              |income                       |
              |------------------------------+-----------------------------|
              |                              |                             |
              |Over 150 but not over 200     |9.5% upon the basis of net   |
              |                              |income                       |
              |------------------------------+-----------------------------|
              |                              |                             |
              |Over 200 but not over 250     |10% upon the basis of net    |
              |                              |income                       |
              |------------------------------+-----------------------------|
              |                              |                             |
              |Over 250 but not over 300     |11% upon the basis of net    |
              |                              |income                       |
              |------------------------------+-----------------------------|
              |                              |                             |
              |Over 300 but not over 400     |12% upon the basis of net    |
              |                              |income                       |
              |------------------------------+-----------------------------|
              |                              |                             |
              |Over 400                      |13% upon the basis of net    |
              |                              |income                       |
               ------------------------------------------------------------

